# ATV's or UTV's or ARGO



## JD (Feb 5, 2006)

I hunt rice fields and bean fields and I was wondering what people prefer to use to get to there blind. I have a argo 6x6 bigfoot that I have owned since mid 1990's and it only has 215 hours on it. It has been very helpful but do to the jerkying movement no one wants to ride on it. Atv's aren't able to haul many people on them and I haven't heard much about UTV's. So what do ya'll use?


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Although don't have experience with rice fields (that's funny), I use a Polaris Ranger as a home utility vehicle, training vehicle and all around hauler. It has a ten cu. ft. dump box, is very stable, and rides like a car. It is also higher and wider than my old 4X4 so it can go where the 4X4 couldn't, except the roll cage catches low branches. I love it, and , so it seems, does everyone who rides in it or drives it.

Dan Rice


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Who has any experience with Argos that will comment on them ?

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Who has any experience with Argos that will comment on them ?

john


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a even older 6x6 than yours and it has not started in a few years and I should sell it. All the things you say are correct about the ride. Up by us the fields go from deep to shallow and in the shallow they go well and in water deep enough to float which you would think is cool they are very slow and get hung up easily. Most in our area use ATVs to hunt with. I built 2 seat to the sides of the driver/riders seat and made a wider seat or rack on the front. You can bring 5 people out to the blind. When snow goose hunting a few years back I remeber hauling 10 guys 2 dogs all the gear and 125 or so snow geese out and back in flooded field and sticky mud. I think that would kill a ATV real quick if you did it all the time. I have been on guided trips in Stuttgart and they use tractors. If I was in the market to buy a replacement for the ATV I would look at a Artic Cat UTV (on sale 8995.00 @ Bass Pro) or a Yamaha Rhino. I think those two are the the sportier of the UTVs and you could still trail ride and play with them. A bunch of others out by other MFG that may have different options or strengths. On a side note the duck club that I belong to has about 50-60 members and atlest once a year someone gets dumped off the atv when riding on the added on portion. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Who has any experience with Argos that will comment on them ?
> 
> john


A good friend of mine got one. What a beating!!!! Rough and jerky to ride in, got stuck often, and was basically useless.

SM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Shayne said, "Rough and jerky to ride in, got stuck often, and was basically useless." 


Sounds a little like my ex-husband. :wink:


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I own 2 ATV's. Wish I had a UTV. The models they make now a days are awesome. They are quieter! This is the biggest thing in my opinion. I am going to start looking for a high quality queit UTV soon.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a Honda Rubicon I use for training and it's worked well.
I know a couple of fellows that have Mules, and Polaris Rangers that also work well and can carry more "stuff".
If I were to need another "atv type" machine, I'd have to look at a Mule or Ranger. Just seem to have more options and can certainly carry more.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the one from Tractor Supply ?

john


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Yamaha Rhino or Polaris Ranger in my opinion is the way to go. I have a Rhino and use it for duck hunting, deer hunting, dog training, general work on my land. A guy I hunt with has a Ranger and he likes it. 

Rhino is a tough machine. 
For all around use a unit like the Rhino or Ranger is the way to go. Either one will do the job in the rice field you mentioned. I have not heard good things about the larger units like the Kubota's in the rice field situation. 

Lots of choices in ATV's. I think I would be happy with either a Rhino or a Ranger. 

Gene


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Rhino is awesome! I'd get the Mule over the Ranger.

SM


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > Who has any experience with Argos that will comment on them ?
> ...


Thats because he's probably not a respectable ******* Argo pilot! :wink: 

I've got the 8x8 Argo, and yes it it is a rough ride, it is not designed to ride roads in comfort, the only suspension is the actual tires. You want a cushy ride, buy a cadillac lol

We use ours in a 3500ac old growth swamp, when I say old growth I mean deep bogs, old streams, driving through cattails and crossing beaver dams and driving through flooded timber. You cannot drive one like a 4 wheeler, i.e. when it gets sticky hit the gas. In order to drive through the rough stuff, the slower you go, the better off you're going to be.

I can haul 5 guys 2 dozen decoys, guns, equipment and 2 dogs a couplle of miles through stuff I wouldn't even point a 4 wheeler at, but it took me a little while to get used to driving and figure out that the gas pedal is your enemy in the rough stuff.

The longer wheelbase on the 8x8 helps out quite a bit on the rough ride, I sold my 6x6 to get a little smoother ride and to be able to climb over those 36" diameter downed trees out in the water easier.

Cool vehicle when it is used properly.

If you want a decent ride and hauling capability to hunt just rice and bean fields, get a Polaris Ranger, Rhino or Mule equivalent, they work like a charm in that application.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Unfortunatly Bama k9 is right they do not make the perfect vehicle. My 6-wheeler will will go where man cannot walk or ATV cannot go.

So for instance a rock star celeb like Shayne would fly into the area and take a limo to the hunting lodge. From the hunting lodge the would get into the denali with heated seats and was allready warmed up. They take that and meet up with the guides and the valet loads the gear on to a trailer with seats and ride out into the hunting area. The valet stays behind to wait for the lunch order. After the tractor ride they take ATVs or UTVs to the edge of the field. They take Argo type 6x6 & 8x8 to the point they swith to john boats. They go for a while and switch to mud boats. They get to the heated blind eat breakfast and shoot 4.5 boxes of shells thru engraved euro O/U to get a limit .

Oh well so much for fantasy land I guess there is no such thing as the perfect vehicle.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I used to sell the Kawi Mules. I did sell a couple with tracks for Rice farmers. Yes we have rice up here in MN. The Mules are the most indestructable machines I have ever seen. We sold many to the rail road and they never seemed to shut them off. The main knock on the mules is they only go 25mph or so. Now Kawi has a smaller 4X4 unit that I may have to get. Too bad I work for a lawn mower manufactorer now. I may have to pay close to sale price!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a Ranger and really like it. It seems like a good middle choice between the Mule (Strictly work horse but low clearance) and the Rhino (very sporty, two person ride). I initially got mine for hunting and working land. I like the 3 across sitting. I am thinking about getting one of the EFI models since I spend a lot of time at various elevations from 4500 to 10,000 feet. If you will travel with it, it will fit (barely) in the bed of a full size truck that has the 8 foot bed. I use a trailer and would recommend a tandum axle. FWIW


----------

